# Best estimating software



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

I am new to the industry. I am wanting the best and user friendly job estimating software. Any suggestions?


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I just use a spread sheet. I've created a template so that saves time. Because there are so many variables and everyone bid tabs are different I think it will be aweful hard to beat


----------



## RocknRollPewPew (May 2, 2014)

Planswift for sure. This saves our company sooooo much time and energy and is VERY user friendly. They also have great customer support for the few times that I've had to call.


----------



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

RocknRollPewPew said:


> Planswift for sure. This saves our company sooooo much time and energy and is VERY user friendly. They also have great customer support for the few times that I've had to call.


Is Planswift specifically for excavating?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Sboudreaux said:


> Is Planswift specifically for excavating?


No. It's a take off program. 

We use a combination of Agtek and Onscreen Take off for excavation/sitework. Those are only the take off programs though. We use Timberline for estimating. Unless you're doing large work though, Timberline is probably overkill for you.


----------



## RocknRollPewPew (May 2, 2014)

Nope. It's for any kind of quantifying/take-off. You can measure linear feet, square feet (by changing the LF formula or a separate measurement tool), or just straight up counting stuff. From there you just have to factor in material/labor costs. You can do it either through Planswift itself or by exporting the quantities into a spreadsheet and doing the math from there (that's what I do b/c I'm an Excel junkie). 

https://www.youtube.com/user/planswift


----------



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea we wont be doing huge projects. The gentleman I am going to work for uses Paydirt I believe. So is there and excavating software that does both Quantifying/Takeoffs and Estimating. I have seen on here that several people think highly of Agtek.


----------

